# AVG antivirus popped up while browsing SMF



## wlkwichita (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## abigail4476 (Jun 3, 2010)

Although I have a headache after entering that 25-mile long link in the feedback form, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  that screenshot with the actual link was immensely helpful for reporting to Huddler!  TY!!!


----------



## wingman (Jun 4, 2010)

I had one of those Virus alert popups that was not from my McAfee virus scanner pop up from this site 30 minutes ago. It was one of those that imulates scanning your drives for viruses and reports a bunch found. It wan't you to click "OK" to remove them. I pulled up Task manager and killed the Iexplorer.exe processes. They are tricky and can remap the controls so if you click cancel or the red x to close you end up executing their script. I'm an IT guy by trade and keep my equipment protected and clean.

Abigail4476 your virus detection may have caught and blocked what mine missed. The question is what is that code doing running in this forum?


----------



## bbally (Jun 4, 2010)

Same thing for me about one hour ago.  I also killed it in the system control panel.

I am running Avast......


----------



## rodinbangkok (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I guess when Huddler says deep profiling of clients this is what to expect, for me I'm not pushing one button here or leaving this site live till I see these threads cleared up.  Suggest you great folks go back to a standard bulletin board package, I'd feel a lot safer coming here when I know the owners of the site are in charge, versus someone else's marketing site.


----------

